# Domanda



## Old Buscopann (28 Giugno 2009)

Io mi pongo una domanda:

ma è così difficile vivere un forum per quello che è? Cosa vi porta ad accapigliarvi in risse secolari con alcuni utenti, a mettere in piedi sondaggi per la riammissione o meno di un utente (che tra l'altro a me è pure simpatico e ho visto una volta di persona), a farvi venire il sangue amaro ogni volta che un nick vi appare davanti agli occhi quando fate scorrere il rullo ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc..??
Un forum è un forum. Si sicrive, si legge, ci sono delle regole e anche degli abusi a volte. Ma è un forum. E' così difficile vivere questi luoghi con la leggerezza che sarebbe auspicabile? Boh...Forse sono io che non ci arrivo o che in queste cose sono un pò superficiale, ma io non riesco davvero a capire. Certo, mi incavolo pure io, ma questo fa parte del gioco e delle regole del Forum. Ma intorno a me  vedo utenti che prendono troppo seriamente questi luoghi virtuali. Eppure non siamo ragazzini.

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io mi pongo una domanda:
> 
> ma è così difficile vivere un forum per quello che è? Cosa vi porta ad accapigliarvi in risse secolari con alcuni utenti, a mettere in piedi sondaggi per la riammissione o meno di un utente (che tra l'altro a me è pure simpatico e ho visto una volta di persona), a farvi venire il sangue amaro ogni volta che un nick vi appare davanti agli occhi quando fate scorrere il rullo ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc..??
> Un forum è un forum. Si sicrive, si legge, ci sono delle regole e anche degli abusi a volte. Ma è un forum. E' così difficile vivere questi luoghi con la leggerezza che sarebbe auspicabile? Boh...Forse sono io che non ci arrivo o che in queste cose sono un pò superficiale, ma io non riesco davvero a capire. Certo, mi incavolo pure io, ma questo fa parte del gioco e delle regole del Forum. Ma intorno a me vedo utenti che prendono troppo seriamente questi luoghi virtuali. Eppure non siamo ragazzini.
> ...


Lo prendono troppo seriamente quelli che provocano.
Personalmente non ho coinvolgimento emotivo per chi provoca, al massimo è un gioco "intellettuale" rispondere.
Certo che abbiamo sperimentato il rischio dell'implosione quando qualcuno ha manovrato per suscitare risse.... e chi c'era si preoccupa che non accada di nuovo.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Giugno 2009)

stavo facendo la stessa riflessione.
Ci, mi ,siamo prendendo troppo sul serio.
C'è da dire che ,come nella vita di tutti i giorni, dopo 5 minuti che mi sono incazzata torno allegra come una pasqua e mi passa


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Lo prendono troppo seriamente quelli che provocano.*
> Personalmente non ho coinvolgimento emotivo per chi provoca, al massimo è un gioco "intellettuale" rispondere.
> Certo che abbiamo sperimentato il rischio dell'implosione quando qualcuno ha manovrato per suscitare risse.... e chi c'era si preoccupa che non accada di nuovo.



Non solo. A volte chi provoca lo fa perchè si diverte cinicamente a leggere gli altri utenti che si infuriano. 

Buscopann


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (28 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non solo. *A volte* chi provoca lo fa perchè si diverte cinicamente a leggere gli altri utenti che si infuriano.
> 
> Buscopann


hai detto bene: a volte


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Giugno 2009)

Sinceramente chi provoca mi è sembrato sempre un tantino patetico, o no?


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Giugno 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Sinceramente chi provoca mi è sembrato sempre un tantino patetico, o no?


Ti posso assicurare che per chi ha scarse conoscenze delle vicende degli utenti coinvolti è sempre molto difficile capire da chi parte la provocazione. Secondo me è anche il modo di vivere la provocazione che fa la differenza. Non solo la provocazione in sè. E' un forum porca miseria..

Buscopann


----------



## Iago (28 Giugno 2009)

sono d'accordo...tra forum e vita reale c'è una enorme differenza.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> sono d'accordo...tra forum e vita reale c'è una enorme differenza.



I meccanismi, le empatie e le antipatie, lo sfogo e la risate sono gli stessi.
Ma abbiamo già fatto questo discorso.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ti posso assicurare che per chi ha scarse conoscenze delle vicende degli utenti coinvolti è sempre molto difficile capire da chi parte la provocazione. Secondo me è anche il modo di vivere la provocazione che fa la differenza. Non solo la provocazione in sè. *E' un forum porca miseria..*
> 
> Buscopann



è vero busco. ma è anche vero che un forum è composto da persone. è quindi tanto normale che nascano amicizie, simpatie, affetto, come è normale che succeda l'opposto. in rl le antipatie sono più facilmente arginabili. se assieme (per dire) a 10 amici c'è un undicesimo individuo che sta sulle balle a tutti o con cui comunque non riesce a legare, è ovvio che di comune accordo questa persona non verrà coinvolta in niente. ma se questa invece si presenta schernendo gli altri 10 e provocandoli, che si fa, si rimane zitti e glielo si lascia fare, o gli dice - più o meno serenamente - che ha rotto i coglioni?

quanto al sondaggio fatto nella speranza che possa servire a fare rientrare una persona a cui si vuole bene e con cui si chiacchiera e si scherza con piacere, che c'è di male? non capisco davvero


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è vero busco. ma è anche vero che un forum è composto da persone. è quindi tanto normale che nascano amicizie, simpatie, affetto, come è normale che succeda l'opposto. in rl le antipatie sono più facilmente arginabili. se assieme (per dire) a 10 amici c'è un undicesimo individuo che sta sulle balle a tutti o con cui comunque non riesce a legare, è ovvio che di comune accordo questa persona non verrà coinvolta in niente. ma se questa invece si presenta schernendo gli altri 10 e provocandoli, che si fa, si rimane zitti e glielo si lascia fare, o gli dice - più o meno serenamente - che ha rotto i coglioni?
> 
> *quanto al sondaggio fatto nella speranza che possa servire a fare rientrare una persona a cui si vuole bene e con cui si chiacchiera e si scherza con piacere, che c'è di male? non capisco davvero*


vorrei chiarire a chi l'ha visto con un significato diverso da quello con cui l'ho postato che il sondaggio per reale l'ho aperto perchè sono sinceramente affezionata a lui, a come si pone, a come mi diverto con lui e sopratutto perchè non trovo giusto il provvedimento nei suoi confronti.
La stessa cosa avrei fatto per qualsiasi altro utente che fosse stato sanzionato A MIO PARERE esageratamente.
Tutte le congetture , le interpretazioni che sono state ventilate sono ridicole.


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è vero busco. ma è anche vero che un forum è composto da persone. è quindi tanto normale che nascano amicizie, simpatie, affetto, come è normale che succeda l'opposto. in rl le antipatie sono più facilmente arginabili. s*e assieme (per dire) a 10 amici c'è un undicesimo individuo che sta sulle balle a tutti o con cui comunque non riesce a legare, è ovvio che di comune accordo questa persona non verrà coinvolta in niente. ma se questa invece si presenta schernendo gli altri 10 e provocandoli, che si fa, si rimane zitti e glielo si lascia fare, o gli dice - più o meno serenamente - che ha rotto i coglioni?*
> 
> quanto al sondaggio fatto nella speranza che possa servire a fare rientrare una persona a cui si vuole bene e con cui si chiacchiera e si scherza con piacere, che c'è di male? non capisco davvero


Quello che tu hai descritto è un quadro da vita reale. 
Questo è un Forum. un Forum è finalizzato a scrivere, confessarsi, leggere, dare consigli, confrontarsi ecc..
Cosa vuol dire non coinvolgere scusa? Che se si organizza il pellegrinaggio a Lourdes del Forum di Tradimento non sarà invitato chi sta sulle balle? Ma il pellegrinaggio a Lourdes è vita reale..Insomma..bisogna differenziare le due cose.. E' ovvio che chi non sopporto nella vita reale non lo coinvolgerò mai in nulla di quello che faccio, ma questo non vuol dire che non mi possa confrontare con lui in un Forum. Poi è ovvio che se alla fine ci si piglia pure virtualmente lascio perdere, ma non sollevo le sommosse popolari. Ignoro..o mi affido all'ironia. Insomma, ti ripeto..E' un Forum.

Buscopann


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quello che tu hai descritto è un quadro da vita reale.
> Questo è un Forum. un Forum è finalizzato a scrivere, confessarsi, leggere, dare consigli, confrontarsi ecc..
> Cosa vuol dire non coinvolgere scusa? Che se si organizza il pellegrinaggio a Lourdes del Forum di Tradimento non sarà invitato chi sta sulle balle? Ma il pellegrinaggio a Lourdes è vita reale..Insomma..bisogna differenziare le due cose.. E' ovvio che chi non sopporto nella vita reale non lo coinvolgerò mai in nulla di quello che faccio, ma questo non vuol dire che non mi possa confrontare con lui in un Forum. Poi è ovvio che se alla fine ci si piglia pure virtualmente lascio perdere, ma non sollevo le sommosse popolari. Ignoro..o mi affido all'ironia. Insomma, ti ripeto..E' un Forum.
> 
> Buscopann


quindi da quello che dici, il virtuale e il reale non si possono mai mischiare, giusto?
a me pare proprio il contrario. e ho motivo di crederlo e pensarlo.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quindi da quello che dici, il virtuale e il reale non si possono mai mischiare, giusto?
> a me pare proprio il contrario. e ho motivo di crederlo e pensarlo.


pensa un po', io e te siamo due entità virtuali, eteree...
quello che ci siamo date in questi due anni sono illusioni fittizie e irreali...


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quindi da quello che dici, il virtuale e il reale non si possono mai mischiare, giusto?
> a me pare proprio il contrario. e ho motivo di crederlo e pensarlo.


Non ho detto questo. Ho detto che il modo di reagire alle provocazioni nel virtuale mi pare a volte decisamente eccessivo. 
Così come a volte quello di provocare è decisamente eccessivo.
In entrambi i casi mi sembra che ci si prenda troppo sul serio, visto che qui siamo in un forum e non in un ufficio di lavoro o in condominio o in qualsiasi altro luogo reale.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> pensa un po', io e te siamo due entità virtuali, eteree...
> quello che ci siamo date in questi due anni sono illusioni fittizie e irreali...


Beh..una cosa è certa. Tutti qui dentro siamo personaggi e la persona che c'è dietro il personaggio è per molti aspetti diversa. Ma qui si potrebbe aprire un altro thread e farci un discorso lunghissimo.

Buscoapnn


----------



## Iago (28 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo. Ho detto che il modo di reagire alle provocazioni nel virtuale mi pare a volte decisamente eccessivo.
> Così come a volte quello di provocare è decisamente eccessivo.
> In entrambi i casi mi sembra che ci si prenda troppo sul serio, visto che qui siamo in un forum e non in un ufficio di lavoro o in condominio o in qualsiasi altro luogo reale.
> 
> Buscopann


sono d'accordo, i meccanismi mentali potranno anche essere gli stessi, ma i modi, i tempi, i limiti, le inibizioni, i pudori ecc ecc...fanno la differenza di relazione, ed esiste.


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> sono d'accordo, i meccanismi mentali potranno anche essere gli stessi, ma i modi, i tempi, i limiti, le inibizioni, i pudori ecc ecc...fanno la differenza di relazione, ed esiste.


Il fatto che Iago sia d'accordo me potrebbe farmi ritrattare quello che ho scritto  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> pensa un po', io e te siamo due entità virtuali, eteree...
> quello che ci siamo date in questi due anni sono illusioni fittizie e irreali...



infatti. anzi scusa, ci conosciamo?


----------



## Iago (28 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il fatto che Iago sia d'accordo me potrebbe farmi ritrattare quello che ho scritto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



problemi tuoi Buscopann...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo. Ho detto che il modo di reagire alle provocazioni nel virtuale mi pare a volte decisamente eccessivo.
> Così come a volte quello di provocare è decisamente eccessivo.
> In entrambi i casi mi sembra che ci si prenda troppo sul serio, visto che qui siamo in un forum e non in un ufficio di lavoro o in condominio o in qualsiasi altro luogo reale.
> 
> Buscopann




scusa busco, *senza polemica*, ma per mera curiosità: il volere farci notare verità che evidentemente sfuggono a noi e non a te, ossia che il forum è un forum, che il virtuale è virtuale, che si fa confusione tra reale e virtuale, non significa che prendi il forum troppo sul serio?
voglio dire... perché aprire un tred per insegnare alla gente a vivere il forum? in fondo, che te ne cala?


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> problemi tuoi Buscopann...


Io si che c'ho i problemi..Brutta vita quella di un Buscopann. Fossi nato collirio sarebbe stato meglio

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa busco, *senza polemica*, ma per mera curiosità: il volere farci notare verità che evidentemente sfuggono a noi e non a te, ossia che il forum è un forum, che il virtuale è virtuale, che si fa confusione tra reale e virtuale, non significa che prendi il forum troppo sul serio?
> voglio dire... perché aprire un tred per insegnare alla gente a vivere il forum? *in fondo, che te ne cala?*


Se ti fosse sfuggito. Io faccio parte di questo Forum

Buscopann


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se ti fosse sfuggito. Io faccio parte di questo Forum
> 
> Buscopann


ma che c'entra? ti par che io abbia affermato il contrario o ti abbia detto che non avevi il "diritto" di farlo?


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che c'entra? ti par che io abbia affermato il contrario o ti abbia detto che non avevi il "diritto" di farlo?


Beh..hai chiesto che cosa me ne importava..Mi sembra che la mia risposta sia esaustiva sui perchè. 

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa busco, *senza polemica*, ma per mera curiosità: il volere farci notare verità che evidentemente sfuggono a noi e non a te, ossia che il forum è un forum, che il virtuale è virtuale, che si fa confusione tra reale e virtuale, non significa che prendi il forum troppo sul serio?
> voglio dire... perché aprire un tred per insegnare alla gente a vivere il forum? in fondo, che te ne cala?








  logica raffinata...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..hai chiesto che cosa me ne importava..Mi sembra che la mia risposta sia esaustiva sui perchè.
> 
> Buscopann



none, evidentemente non mi sono spiegata. ti ho chiesto - precisando che non volevo fare polemica ma era solo curiosità - che te ne cala se qualcuno vive male il forum (o la vita...o  entrambe le cose, perché no?)... perché ti importa di dare lezioni di vita?
mica influisce il tuo modo di vivere il forum, quello degli altri, no? non so se riesco a spiegarmi. ma se pensi che io perda troppo tempo qua dentro, che dia al forum un'importanza che non ha, perché venire a dirmelo anziché continuare a vivere il forum nella misura che tu reputi corretta? non è un prendere a tua volta la cosa, troppo sul serio?

p.s.prima di scatenare malumori, il pensiero che tu avresti su di me, l'ho scritto a titolo di esempio, e non credendo che tu ce l'abbia.


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> none, evidentemente non mi sono spiegata. ti ho chiesto - precisando che non volevo fare polemica ma era solo curiosità - che te ne cala se qualcuno vive male il forum (o la vita...o  entrambe le cose, perché no?)... perché ti importa di dare lezioni di vita?
> mica influisce il tuo modo di vivere il forum, quello degli altri, no? non so se riesco a spiegarmi. ma se pensi che io perda troppo tempo qua dentro, che dia al forum un'importanza che non ha, perché venire a dirmelo anziché continuare a vivere il forum nella misura che tu reputi corretta? non è un prendere a tua volta la cosa, troppo sul serio?
> 
> p.s.prima di scatenare malumori, il pensiero che tu avresti su di me, l'ho scritto a titolo di esempio, e non credendo che tu ce l'abbia.


Io non ho scritto il thread pensando a qualcuno in particolare, se non solo a Reale quando ho citato il sondaggio. Ho scritto il thread pensando in generale all'aria di polemica che di ostilità che di tanto in tanto affligge il Forum. non solo questo Forum ovviamente, ma più o meno la maggior parte dei Forum che mi è capitato di frequentare.
Se ti senti tirata in causa penso che dovresti guardare dietro la schiena perchè ha preso fuoco qualcosa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non voglio dare lezioni di vita, non voglio insegnare niente a nessuno (perchè anche se dovessi sarebbe inutile e non è detto che sia la cosa giusta). Il mio è un post, come tanti altri, come quelli che apro sulla politica, sul'amore, il sesso ecc..ecc.. Lo spunto questa volta mi è venuto dal Forum, perchè anche il Forum offre degli spunti molto interessanti, che non sono necessariamente i fatti della vita altrui 

Buscopann


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io non ho scritto il thread pensando a qualcuno in particolare, se non solo a Reale quando ho citato il sondaggio. Ho scritto il thread pensando in generale all'aria di polemica che di ostilità che di tanto in tanto affligge il Forum. non solo questo Forum ovviamente, ma più o meno la maggior parte dei Forum che mi è capitato di frequentare.
> *Se ti senti tirata in causa penso che dovresti guardare dietro la schiena perchè ha preso fuoco qualcosa
> 
> 
> ...


ho ben precisato che il mio era solo un esempio, e tu mi rispondi - perdonami - con questa cazzata. non avessi precisato, capirei, ma avendolo fatto, non capisco. io non cercavo la polemica, ma solo di capire cosa avesso potuto spingere una persona che non prende seriamente il forum (o che comunque gli dà l'importanza che merita, poichè virtuale e non vita) ma che polemizza con chi lo fa, ad aprire un tred del genere. se per te una cosa è una cazzata, e poi ci perdi tempo a parlarne, ai miei occhi sei contraddittorio. se mi dici che non ti frega nulla del calcio e poi passi tre ore appresso a tutto il calcio minuto per minuto, per me sei contraddittorio. se per te ci sono persone che prendono troppo seriamente un forum che, cazzo è un forum!, e poi tu fai altrettanto, ai miei occhi sei contraddittorio. mio punto di vista, come tale prova a prenderlo...
se secondo me parlare di automobili è una cazzata e l'argomento non merita importanza, non apro un tred per dire alla gente di non prendere troppo sul serio le ferrari, perché sono solo cazzacci loro se lo vogliono fare. quindi che lo facciano, io faccio ciò che per me merita più importanza. tutto qua.


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ho ben precisato che il mio era solo un esempio, e tu mi rispondi - perdonami - con questa cazzata. non avessi precisato, capirei, ma avendolo fatto, non capisco. io non cercavo la polemica, ma solo di capire cosa avesso potuto spingere una persona che non prende seriamente il forum (o che comunque gli dà l'importanza che merita, poichè virtuale e non vita) ma che polemizza con chi lo fa, ad aprire un tred del genere. se per te una cosa è una cazzata, e poi ci perdi tempo a parlarne, ai miei occhi sei contraddittorio. se mi dici che non ti frega nulla del calcio e poi passi tre ore appresso a tutto il calcio minuto per minuto, per me sei contraddittorio. se per te ci sono persone che prendono troppo seriamente un forum che, cazzo è un forum!, e poi tu fai altrettanto, ai miei occhi sei contraddittorio. mio punto di vista, come tale prova a prenderlo...
> se secondo me parlare di automobili è una cazzata e l'argomento non merita importanza, non apro un tred per dire alla gente di non prendere troppo sul serio le ferrari, perché sono solo cazzacci loro se lo vogliono fare. quindi che lo facciano, io faccio ciò che per me merita più importanza. tutto qua.


La differenza tra il mio pensiero e il tuo è la seguente:

Io reputo della cazzate le crociate contro alcuni utenti e gli attacchi personali, così come anche le provocazioni.
Tu invece queste cose non le reputi cazzate e infatti intervieni spesso e volentieri per dire la tua.

Questo non toglie che io trovi interessante scrivere post anche su cose che reputo delle cazzate, perchè comunque anche le cazzate possono essere oggetto di scambio di idee.
Il fatto di vedere una contraddizione in questo rafforza il mio pensiero. Che si prendono le cose troppo seriamente, come se io dovessi scrivere o aprire un post solo su cose che ritengo serie e/o interessanti perchè se lo faccio su qualche cose che ritengo essere una cazzata sono contraddittorio. Perdonani, ma a mio modo di vedere quello di cui mi accusi è un cazzata  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann

PS. Sapevo che evidenziavi la mia frase. La mia era una provocazione e tu ci sei cascata. Ma ti assicuro che per me rimane una cazzata


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non solo. *A volte chi provoca lo fa perchè si diverte cinicamente a leggere gli altri utenti che si infuriano.
> *
> Buscopann





Buscopann ha detto:


> PS. Sapevo che evidenziavi la mia frase.* La mia era una provocazione* e tu ci sei cascata. Ma ti assicuro che per me rimane una cazzata


che gradevole conferma... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ci sarei cascata se m fossi incazzata o ti avessi mandato a ******o. cosa che non mi sembra di aver fatto. evidentemente tu rientri tra quelli che si divertono a provocare anche quando dall'altra parte c'è chi cerca semplicemente il dialogo come stavo facendo io.

oh poi, per inciso, se per te questo è il modo giusto di vivere il forum, chi ti dice di non farlo?

secondo me la vera differenza tra me e te è che io prendo le cose come vengono, dico la mia se non sono d'accordo e difendo le mie idee, che sia per sciocchezze come questa o per cose serie che esulano dal forum. ma non lo faccio con la presunzione di volere insegnare nulla a nessuno


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che gradevole conferma...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Giugno 2009)

Post Scriptum:

Le mie provocazioni comunque non toccano mai la vita privata delle persone o avvenimenti del forum. Quindi penso ci sia una grossa differemze tra le mie provocazioni e quelle di cui si stava discutendo. Non usciamo fuori tema. Attieniti al contesto, come diceva un pirla che tutti ricordano  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscopann


----------



## MK (28 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io mi pongo una domanda:
> 
> ma è così difficile vivere un forum per quello che è? Cosa vi porta ad accapigliarvi in risse secolari con alcuni utenti, a mettere in piedi sondaggi per la riammissione o meno di un utente (che tra l'altro a me è pure simpatico e ho visto una volta di persona), a farvi venire il sangue amaro ogni volta che un nick vi appare davanti agli occhi quando fate scorrere il rullo ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc..??
> Un forum è un forum. Si sicrive, si legge, ci sono delle regole e anche degli abusi a volte. Ma è un forum. E' così difficile vivere questi luoghi con la leggerezza che sarebbe auspicabile? Boh...Forse sono io che non ci arrivo o che in queste cose sono un pò superficiale, ma io non riesco davvero a capire. Certo, mi incavolo pure io, ma questo fa parte del gioco e delle regole del Forum. *Ma intorno a me vedo utenti che prendono troppo seriamente questi luoghi virtuali. Eppure non siamo ragazzini.*
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Buscopann



guarda buscopan - e stavolta sì, che te lo dico con tono di polemica - dialogare con chi ha l'arroganza e la maleducazione di darmi della bugiarda, è quanto di meno stimolante possa esserci, se trascuriamo l'aspetto intestinale.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> guarda buscopan - e stavolta sì, che te lo dico con tono di polemica - dialogare con chi ha l'arroganza e la maleducazione di darmi della bugiarda, è quanto di meno stimolante possa esserci, se trascuriamo l'aspetto intestinale.


boom


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> boom



ti è esploso un coglione?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






p.s. gelato e ho finito


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti è esploso un coglione?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


avevo scritto  una pappardella  ma sai che c'è ?
mi son rotta il chez


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> avevo scritto  una pappardella  ma sai che c'è ?
> mi son rotta il chez


anche io ma non posso dirlo sennò facciamo branco.

p.s ho finito


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche io ma non posso dirlo sennò facciamo branco.
> 
> *p.s ho finito*


echissenefrega?
non penserai mica sia a tua disposizione


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> echissenefrega?
> non penserai mica sia a tua disposizione


se vuoi che prenda un machete dillo subito


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se vuoi che prenda un machete dillo subito


non ti ribellare al capobranco!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ti ribellare al capobranco!!



mi ribello eccome. voglio essere io la regina


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (29 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ..............................
> 
> Un forum è un forum. Si sicrive, si legge, ci sono delle regole e anche degli abusi a volte. Ma è un forum. ............................ Ma intorno a me  vedo utenti che prendono troppo seriamente questi *luoghi virtuali*. Eppure non siamo ragazzini.
> 
> Buscopann



Questo e' un luogo virtuale,
eppure ci sono persone che usano molto del loro tempo per scrivere su questo forum .

Il tempo ha molto valore e chi spende molto tempo qui dentro evidentemente dà valore a queste conversazioni virtuali, e quindi dà valore a questo luogo virtuale....ovviamente se da' valore al suo tempo.

Che il dialogo sia a contatto diretto oppure virtuale
 avviene sempre tra 2 o piu' persone reali, quindi soggetto a ogni coinvolgimento emotivo e personale a seconda dell'argomento e dei toni usati.

Tutto sommato il tempo che passiamo qui dentro e' reale ;
avrebbe senso sciuparlo per qualcosa di *irreale*, *che non esiste* e che non da' nulla in cambio ??


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Giugno 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Questo e' un luogo virtuale,
> eppure ci sono persone che usano molto del loro tempo per scrivere su questo forum .
> 
> Il tempo ha molto valore e chi spende molto tempo qui dentro evidentemente dà valore a queste conversazioni virtuali, e quindi dà valore a questo luogo virtuale....ovviamente se da' valore al suo tempo.
> ...


molto interessante.pravo.


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Giugno 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Questo e' un luogo virtuale,
> eppure ci sono persone che usano molto del loro tempo per scrivere su questo forum .
> 
> Il tempo ha molto valore e chi spende molto tempo qui dentro evidentemente dà valore a queste conversazioni virtuali, e quindi dà valore a questo luogo virtuale....ovviamente se da' valore al suo tempo.
> ...


In effetti a quello che scrivi non ci avevo pensato. E penso che tu abbia ragione. 
Io però sono abituato a vedere i personaggi di un forum o di una chat, come i personaggi di un fumetto o di un videogame (ovviamente piace anche a me questo videogame, altrimenti non ci giocherei), almeno fino a quando non li conosco personalmente. In quel caso il discorso cambia e quando leggo il nick non ho più davanti a me il personaggio, ma la persona e soprattutto le parole che quella persona scrive acquistano un valore totalmente diverso.
E' anche vero che c'è chi, a causa dei videogame, spacca pure i televisori dall'incazzatura  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In effetti a quello che scrivi non ci avevo pensato. E penso che tu abbia ragione.
> Io però sono abituato a vedere i personaggi di un forum o di una chat, come i personaggi di un fumetto o di un videogame (ovviamente piace anche a me questo videogame, altrimenti non ci giocherei), almeno fino a quando non li conosco personalmente. In quel caso il discorso cambia e quando leggo il nick non ho più davanti a me il personaggio, ma la persona e soprattutto le parole che quella persona scrive acquistano un valore totalmente diverso.
> E' anche vero che c'è chi, a causa dei videogame, spacca pure i televisori dall'incazzatura
> 
> ...


 Non è che se tu li pensi come cartoni le persone non siano persone...


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> guarda buscopan - e stavolta sì, che te lo dico con tono di polemica - dialogare con chi ha l'arroganza e la maleducazione di darmi della bugiarda, è quanto di meno stimolante possa esserci, se trascuriamo l'aspetto intestinale.


l'arroganza...la maleducazione..che paroloni

Ti faccio degli esempi, così forse ti sembrerà più chiaro:

"Non per farmi i cavoli tuoi, però come mai...ecc..ecc...?"  Traduzione: mi sto facendo i cavoli tuoi)

"Non per essere invadente, però posso sapere perchè..ecc..ecc..?"  Traduzione: sono invadente

"Non vorrei essere scortese, però posso chiederti...ecc..ecc..?" Traduzione: nascondo dietro la mia educazione una richiesta scortese

"Non vorrei essere polemica (oppure senza polemica) ma perchè ecc...ecc..?" Traduzione: sto polemizzando

Se ci fosse la buona fede, una domanda non avrebbe bisogno di queste premesse. Queste forme di apparente cortesia, a mio modo di vedere sono solamente delle ipocrite premesse. Se non ci fosse stata polemica nei tuoi scritti, non ti saresti chiesta perchè io avrei aperto un post in cui insegnavo a vivere alle persone (parole tue e tua libera interpretazione), ma semplicemente avresti espresso un tuo pensiero. chiedersi il perchè una persona apra un post (a tuo modo di vedere contradddicendo quello che esprime) significa pensare che il post sia scritto in malafede o per alimentare ulteriori polemiche. E la tua prima risposta esprimeva tutto questo.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è che se tu li pensi come cartoni le persone non siano persone...


Ma no, certamente. Il mio modo distorto di immaginare le persone (per certi versi patologico) è dovuto al fatto che un personaggio non è una persona. 
Io sono completamente diverso da Buscopann, sebbene Buscopann abbia ovviamente lo stesse mie idee. Ma in un forum il nostro modo di rapportarci è differente. Siamo diversi dal personaggio che impersonifichiamo. 
La conferma mi è venuta dalle centinaia di persone che ho conosciuto nella vita reale dopo averl conosciute in internet. Mai nessuna (neanche una) era come me la sarei immaginata (e non parlo di aspetto fisico)

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma no, certamente. Il mio modo distorto di immaginare le persone (per certi versi patologico) è dovuto al fatto che un personaggio non è una persona.
> Io sono completamente diverso da Buscopann, sebbene Buscopann abbia ovviamente lo stesse mie idee. Ma in un forum il nostro modo di rapportarci è differente. Siamo diversi dal personaggio che impersonifichiamo.
> La conferma mi è venuta dalle centinaia di persone che ho conosciuto nella vita reale dopo averl conosciute in internet. Mai nessuna (neanche una) era come me la sarei immaginata (e non parlo di aspetto fisico)
> 
> Buscopann


 Quelle che ho conosciuto io invece sì...


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quelle che ho conosciuto io invece sì...


Tu sei più brava di me  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu sei più brava di me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oppure ho scelto di incontrare persone diverse...


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oppure ho scelto di incontrare persone diverse...


Beh, questo certamente. Comunque tu nel mio fumetto sei la signora Rottermeyer. Lo so che la persona è molto diversa, ma non rovinarmi questo incanto 

Buscopann


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma no, certamente. Il mio modo distorto di immaginare le persone (per certi versi patologico) è dovuto al fatto che un personaggio non è una persona.
> Io sono completamente diverso da Buscopann, sebbene Buscopann abbia ovviamente lo stesse mie idee. Ma in un forum il nostro modo di rapportarci è differente. Siamo diversi dal personaggio che impersonifichiamo.
> La conferma mi è venuta dalle centinaia di persone che ho conosciuto nella vita reale dopo averl conosciute in internet. Mai nessuna (neanche una) era come me la sarei immaginata (e non parlo di aspetto fisico)
> 
> Buscopann


Adesso solo perchè mi hai visto all'opera come barman mica significa che non sia anche serio e posato eh!


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Adesso solo perchè mi hai visto all'opera come barman mica significa che non sia anche serio e posato eh!


Ecco..tu virtualmente mi stai sulle balle. Poi dal vivo sei tutta un'altra cosa! Infatti ti perdono per le caxxate che scrivi proprio per questo  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscopann


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ecco..tu virtualmente mi stai sulle balle. Poi dal vivo sei tutta un'altra cosa! Infatti ti perdono per le caxxate che scrivi proprio per questo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io invece ti perdonerò solo se prima o poi mi riporterai a tiro la tachi!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ecco..tu virtualmente mi stai sulle balle. Poi dal vivo sei tutta un'altra cosa! Infatti ti perdono per le caxxate che scrivi proprio per questo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


boh io non l' ho trovato troppo diverso


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> boh io non l' ho trovato troppo diverso


Non ero solo...e a bevute siam stati moooltooo contenuti...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma no, certamente. Il mio modo distorto di immaginare le persone (per certi versi patologico) è dovuto al fatto che un personaggio non è una persona.
> *Io sono completamente diverso da Buscopann, sebbene Buscopann abbia ovviamente lo stesse mie idee. Ma in un forum il nostro modo di rapportarci è differente. Siamo diversi dal personaggio che impersonifichiamo. *
> La conferma mi è venuta dalle centinaia di persone che ho conosciuto nella vita reale dopo averl conosciute in internet. Mai nessuna (neanche una) era come me la sarei immaginata (e non parlo di aspetto fisico)
> 
> Buscopann


così è come ti poni tu virtualmente.
Io no, per esempio.
Non vedo  perchè parli di personaggi. Alla lunga "giocare , recitare "un ruolo, un personaggio è impossibile.
Non m'interessa farti cambiare idea ma prendi in esame anche altri modi di vedere e di vivere il virtuale diversi dal tuo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ecco..tu virtualmente mi stai sulle balle. Poi dal vivo sei tutta un'altra cosa! Infatti ti perdono per le caxxate che scrivi proprio per questo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Allora forse dovremmo incontrarci...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora forse dovremmo incontrarci...




















linguacciuta!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2009)

sfortuna pee voi io sono piu' o meno come lettrice, ma esteticamente somiglio molto alla Thatcher


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora forse dovremmo incontrarci...


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> sfortuna pee voi io sono piu' o meno come lettrice, ma esteticamente somiglio molto alla Thatcher


Confermo!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Confermo!


e ora vediamo se mi contattano per broccolare


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> e ora vediamo se mi contattano per broccolare


Preferisco la Montalcini. La Thatcher aveva un'aria troppo giovanile. Lascio spazio agli altri

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> così è come ti poni tu virtualmente.
> Io no, per esempio.
> Non vedo perchè parli di personaggi. Alla lunga "giocare , recitare "un ruolo, un personaggio è impossibile.
> *Non m'interessa farti cambiare idea ma prendi in esame anche altri modi di vedere e di vivere il virtuale diversi dal tuo*


E chi ha detto il contrario? Ah si...l'ha detto angelodelmale. Ma io ti assicuro di no  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora forse dovremmo incontrarci...


Lo sai che il mio cuore è già impegnato. Poi mi manderesti in confusione!

Buscopann


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> l'arroganza...la maleducazione..che paroloni
> 
> Ti faccio degli esempi, così forse ti sembrerà più chiaro:
> 
> ...



del tuo modo di vedere me ne cala molto poco. e soprattutto il tuo modo di vedere, non è la legge. 
se voglio fare polemica, non ho problemi ad ammetterlo e mi sembra piuttosto palese, dato che anche qua l'ho dimostrato parecchie volte e non ho mai finto di non volerlo fare. se dico che non voglio fare polemica, è perché non voglio fare polemica. punto. è molto lineare come ragionamento. così come è molto lineare che mi hai rotto i coglioni.
"senza offesa" non lo aggiungo, prendila un po' come ti pare.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E chi ha detto il contrario? Ah si...l'ha detto angelodelmale. Ma io ti assicuro di no
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh madonna dell'incoronata, un'altra vittima del branco.

che orchite cosmica.


----------



## Bruja (30 Giugno 2009)

*mah...*

Non entro nella discussione perché comunque la si giri non esiste una verità rivelata ma solo le nostre sensazioni, virtuali o reali che le si vogliano considerare.
Quanto a Buscopann, sottoscrivo che io ho incontrato alcune persone conosciute nel forum, che non erano strane o particolari ma che comunque nell'impato reale erano diverse dall'idea fattami nel virtuale, e questo é confermato in genere dalla stragrance maggioranza delle persone da me interpellate in merito.
E' anche vero che su una singola persona più utenti (parlo del passato) mi hanno dato versioni completamente contrastanti sull'impatto diretto avuto, quindi nel'affidabilità dell'immagine nick verso quella reale conta parecchio il NOSTRO giudizio individuale che non é mai omologato e che ha diritto di esternazione qualunque esso sia.
Bruja


----------



## Old Buscopann (30 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> del tuo modo di vedere me ne cala molto poco. e soprattutto il tuo modo di vedere, non è la legge.
> se voglio fare polemica, non ho problemi ad ammetterlo e mi sembra piuttosto palese, dato che anche qua l'ho dimostrato parecchie volte e non ho mai finto di non volerlo fare. se dico che non voglio fare polemica, è perché non voglio fare polemica. punto. è molto lineare come ragionamento. così come è molto lineare che mi hai rotto i coglioni.
> "senza offesa" non lo aggiungo, prendila un po' come ti pare.


Ma io mica mi offendo. Per me tu sei un personaggio di questo bellissimo cartone animato che è il Forum. 
Solo che più che un angelo del male mi sembri la Maga Magò. Bastan poche parole e ti trasformi un Lactobacillus Vulgaris

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> del tuo modo di vedere me ne cala molto poco. e soprattutto il tuo modo di vedere, non è la legge.
> se voglio fare polemica, non ho problemi ad ammetterlo e mi sembra piuttosto palese, dato che anche qua l'ho dimostrato parecchie volte e non ho mai finto di non volerlo fare. se dico che non voglio fare polemica, è perché non voglio fare polemica. punto. è molto lineare come ragionamento. *così come è molto lineare che mi hai rotto i coglioni.*
> "senza offesa" non lo aggiungo, prendila un po' come ti pare.


----------



## Old Buscopann (30 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oh madonna dell'incoronata, un'altra vittima del branco.
> 
> che orchite cosmica.


Ma quale vittima!
Poi fammi capire...Ti ho rotto i coglioni..ti viene l'orchite...che donna interessante!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Per caso  fai la pipì anche in piedi?

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma quale vittima!
> Poi fammi capire...Ti ho rotto i coglioni..ti viene l'orchite...che donna interessante!
> 
> 
> ...



però mi pare tu abbia cambiato idea riguardo al virtuale... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ai tempi dei tempi la serietà con cui mi accusasti assieme ad altre di aver avuto l'enorme  potere di fare chiudere un forum cozza un po' con quanto stai scrivendo oggi.
Deciditi buscopan


----------



## brugola (30 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io mi pongo una domanda:
> 
> ma è così difficile vivere un forum per quello che è? Cosa vi porta ad accapigliarvi in risse secolari con alcuni utenti, a mettere in piedi sondaggi per la riammissione o meno di un utente (che tra l'altro a me è pure simpatico e ho visto una volta di persona), a farvi venire il sangue amaro ogni volta che un nick vi appare davanti agli occhi quando fate scorrere il rullo ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc..??
> Un forum è un forum. Si sicrive, si legge, ci sono delle regole e anche degli abusi a volte. Ma è un forum. E' così difficile vivere questi luoghi con la leggerezza che sarebbe auspicabile? Boh...Forse sono io che non ci arrivo o che in queste cose sono un pò superficiale, ma io non riesco davvero a capire. Certo, mi incavolo pure io, ma questo fa parte del gioco e delle regole del Forum. Ma intorno a me vedo utenti che prendono troppo seriamente questi luoghi virtuali. Eppure non siamo ragazzini.
> ...


 
non siamo ragazzini???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma io mica mi offendo. Per me tu sei un personaggio di questo bellissimo cartone animato che è il Forum.
> Solo che più che un angelo del male mi sembri la Maga Magò. Bastan poche parole e ti trasformi un Lactobacillus Vulgaris
> 
> Buscopann


 
e perché ti sei gonfiato come un gattino quando ti ho chiesto perché volevi insegnare agli altri come vivere il forum?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





io volgare lo sono spesso, sai che news


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> però mi pare tu abbia cambiato idea riguardo al virtuale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh si vede che avrà visto la luce

hai fatto branco anche altrove? sei incontenibile


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e perché ti sei gonfiato come un gattino quando ti ho chiesto perché volevi insegnare agli altri come vivere il forum?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tutti i torti però non ce li ha mica....


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2009)

*vastasa e tinta*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> eh si vede che avrà visto la luce
> 
> hai fatto branco anche altrove? sei incontenibile


donna da branco sugnu


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tutti i torti però non ce li ha mica....


 

guarda, mi sono appena fotografata. non noti una certa somiglianza?


----------



## Old Buscopann (30 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> però mi pare tu abbia cambiato idea riguardo al virtuale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In quel caso le dinamiche e il mio modo di vivere il Forum erano diversi. In quel caso c'era un gruppo che per la stragrande maggioranza si conosceva di persona, che si era creato ed era cresciuto negli anni, quasi come se fossimo degli amici che si trovavano ogni giorno nello stesso bar del paese. Abituati a scrivere dei vari argomenti in un certo modo ci siamo trovati di fronte ad una novità nella quale la maggior parte di noi non è stata in grado di adattarsi. 
In questo caso è diverso. questo è un Forum aperto a tante new entry, con un ricambio di persone/personaggi elevato. E' una comunità più virtuale che reale e quindi lo vivo in maniera diversa. In quel forum c'erano molti miei amici (di allora e di oggi). In questo Forum non ho amici. Mi chiedevo quindi valga la pena per alcuni di noi incavolarsi come biscie di fronte alle stupide accuse e provocazioni di chi non ci conosce e non è nient'altro che un nick sul monitor nella nostra vita. diverso è il discorso quando le parole pesanti e le accuse arrivano da chi conosciamo personalmente.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (30 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e perché ti sei gonfiato come un gattino quando ti ho chiesto perché volevi insegnare agli altri come vivere il forum?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non mi sono gonfiato come un gattino. Anche quando uso parole poco diplomatiche sono calmo un panda che assume il Tavor.
Ho replicato, in maniera tagliente, ma educata, a quella che a mio modo di vedere era e rimane una domanda polemica.
Chi ha gonfiato il petto come un gorilla a cui hanno fregato la banana sei stata tu. Ma ti ripeto che non è un problema. Ognuno reagisce e usa le parole che ritiene più appropriate 

Buscopann


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io non mi sono gonfiato come un gattino. Anche quando uso parole poco diplomatiche sono calmo un panda che assume il Tavor.
> Ho replicato, in maniera tagliente, ma educata, a quella che a mio modo di vedere era e rimane una domanda polemica.
> Chi ha gonfiato il petto come un gorilla a cui hanno fregato la banana sei stata tu. Ma ti ripeto che non è un problema. Ognuno reagisce e usa le parole che ritiene più appropriate
> 
> Buscopann


ho gonfiato il petto come un gorilla tanto quanto tu ti sei gonfiato come un gattino. nè più, nè meno.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In quel caso le dinamiche e il mio modo di vivere il Forum erano diversi. In quel caso c'era un gruppo che per la stragrande maggioranza si conosceva di persona, che si era creato ed era cresciuto negli anni, quasi come se fossimo degli amici che si trovavano ogni giorno nello stesso bar del paese. Abituati a scrivere dei vari argomenti in un certo modo ci siamo trovati di fronte ad una novità nella quale la maggior parte di noi non è stata in grado di adattarsi.
> In questo caso è diverso. questo è un Forum aperto a tante new entry, con un ricambio di persone/personaggi elevato. E' una comunità più virtuale che reale e quindi lo vivo in maniera diversa. In quel forum c'erano molti miei amici (di allora e di oggi). In questo Forum non ho amici. Mi chiedevo quindi valga la pena per alcuni di noi incavolarsi come biscie di fronte alle stupide accuse e provocazioni di chi non ci conosce e non è nient'altro che un nick sul monitor nella nostra vita. diverso è il discorso quando le parole pesanti e le accuse arrivano da chi conosciamo personalmente.
> 
> Buscopann


 
ma che niente niente potrebbe essere che qua c'è qualcuno che è amico al di là del forum? tu, non hai amici in questo forum. tu però sei tu. pare ovvio quindi che, per chi amici qua ne ha, che valga la pena magari di incavolarsi, se lo ritiene.


----------



## brugola (30 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io non mi sono gonfiato come un gattino. Anche quando uso parole poco diplomatiche sono calmo un panda che assume il Tavor.
> Ho replicato, in maniera tagliente, ma educata, a quella che a mio modo di vedere era e rimane una domanda polemica.
> Chi ha gonfiato il petto come un gorilla a cui hanno fregato la banana sei stata tu. Ma ti ripeto che non è un problema. Ognuno reagisce e usa le parole che ritiene più appropriate
> 
> Buscopann


se tu dici che qua amici non ne hai è palese che difficilmente troverai sensato litigare o scazzarsi.
per chi invece qua amici ne ha è diverso


----------



## Old Buscopann (30 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se tu dici che qua amici non ne hai è palese che difficilmente troverai sensato litigare o scazzarsi.
> per chi invece qua amici ne ha è diverso


Troverei sensato litigare e far casino se ci si beccasse tra persone che si conoscono.
Spesso invece capita che ad accapigliarsi, a suon di insulti e a volte segnalazioni, sono persone che spesso non si sono mai viste e neanche sentite per telefono. con tutto il contorno del branco e del contro-branco che alimentano tutta la polemica sostenendo l'una o l'altra parte.
Tutto questo lo trovo un pò ridicolo. Forse perchè non mi appartiene, mentre magari c'è chi vive il Forum in maniera diversa. Penso che dovremmo dare meno peso ai giudizi della gente e scaldarci molto meno, soprattutto quando non ci conosce. Però mi rendo conto che per molti non è facile

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (30 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ho gonfiato il petto come un gorilla tanto quanto tu ti sei gonfiato come un gattino. nè più, nè meno.


Va beh..ho provato a dirti che non mi sono gonfiato come un gattino, ma ho solo dato una risposta poco diplomatica.
Però, visto che della ragione non so che farmene te la dò vinta: MI SONO GONFIATO COME UN GATTINO. HO PERSO ANCHE I PELI PER LO STRESS NERVOSO E MI SON FATTO LE UNGHIE SUL DIVANO. 
Altrimenti non la finiamo più

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2009)

siete due bei gattini incazzati dal pelo rosso


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Va beh..ho provato a dirti che non mi sono gonfiato come un gattino, ma ho solo dato una risposta poco diplomatica.
> Però, visto che della ragione non so che farmene te la dò vinta: MI SONO GONFIATO COME UN GATTINO. HO PERSO ANCHE I PELI PER LO STRESS NERVOSO E MI SON FATTO LE UNGHIE SUL DIVANO.
> Altrimenti non la finiamo più
> 
> Buscopann


 
senti ma fai fatica ad arrivarci o cosa? guarda che se ti si può aiutare in qualche maniera, disegni, o quel che desideri, lo si fa eh. basta che chiedi. "mi sono gonfiata come un gorilla quanto tu ti sei gonfiato come un gattino" (dopo che mi hai detto che non l'hai fatto = non mi sono gonfiata neanche io).
oppure fammi spiegare: vale se tu dici che non ti sei gonfiato, ma non vale se lo dico io?
non stai mica tanto bene.


----------



## brugola (30 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Troverei sensato litigare e far casino se ci si beccasse tra persone che si conoscono.
> Spesso invece capita che ad accapigliarsi, a suon di insulti e a volte segnalazioni, sono persone che spesso non si sono mai viste e neanche sentite per telefono. con tutto il contorno *del branco e del contro-branco* che alimentano tutta la polemica sostenendo l'una o l'altra parte.
> Tutto questo lo trovo un pò ridicolo. Forse perchè non mi appartiene, mentre magari c'è chi vive il Forum in maniera diversa. Penso che dovremmo dare meno peso ai giudizi della gente e scaldarci molto meno, soprattutto quando non ci conosce. Però mi rendo conto che per molti non è facile
> 
> Buscopann


quanto ve piasce la parola branco


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> siete due bei gattini incazzati dal pelo rosso


io sono una mangusta-magò


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quanto ve piasce la parola branco


piantala che se poi chiudono il forum è colpa nostra


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io mi pongo una domanda:
> 
> ma è così difficile vivere un forum per quello che è? Cosa vi porta ad accapigliarvi in risse secolari con alcuni utenti, a mettere in piedi sondaggi per la riammissione o meno di un utente (che tra l'altro a me è pure simpatico e ho visto una volta di persona), a farvi venire il sangue amaro ogni volta che un nick vi appare davanti agli occhi quando fate scorrere il rullo ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc..??
> Un forum è un forum. Si sicrive, si legge, ci sono delle regole e anche degli abusi a volte. Ma è un forum. E' così difficile vivere questi luoghi con la leggerezza che sarebbe auspicabile? Boh...Forse sono io che non ci arrivo o che in queste cose sono un pò superficiale, ma io non riesco davvero a capire. Certo, mi incavolo pure io, ma questo fa parte del gioco e delle regole del Forum. Ma intorno a me  vedo utenti che prendono troppo seriamente questi luoghi virtuali. Eppure non siamo ragazzini.
> ...


tutto molto saggio, bus....ma se scrivo max...uno...l'embolo ti parte subito o resisti un bel 10 secondi?


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutto molto saggio, bus....ma se scrivo max...uno...l'emoblo ti parte subito o resisti bel 10 secondi?


oh bucaiola arrivi toma toma cacchia cacchia e manco saluti??


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh bucaiola arrivi toma toma cacchia cacchia e manco saluti??


buondì a tutto il branco di racchie , annessi , connessi e disconnessi


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> buondì a tutto il branco di racchie , annessi , connessi e disconessi


hai ballato sul chiubo a rimini?


----------



## brugola (30 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutto molto saggio, bus....ma se scrivo max...uno...l'embolo ti parte subito o resisti un bel 10 secondi?


parte.
ciao racchiona mia


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2009)

ma secondo me anche se dici minerva parte come un tappo!


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma secondo me anche se dici minerva parte come un tappo!


ma no...ha solo un pochino d'antipatia 
e poi io mollo il colpo facilmente ...se non mi si capisce mica è colpa mia.


----------



## Bruja (30 Giugno 2009)

*Minerva*

Faresti cosa grata se  non raccogliessi le provocazioni, salvo non avere ... la mira biblica del futuro  "Re Davide"!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma no...ha solo un pochino d'antipatia
> e poi io mollo il colpo facilmente ...se non mi si capisce mica è colpa mia.


ma anche io!


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Faresti cosa grata se  non raccogliessi le provocazioni, salvo non avere ... la mira biblica del futuro  "Re Davide"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me le provocazioni piacciono solo mature...ora non è tempo di raccolta


----------



## Old Buscopann (30 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutto molto saggio, bus....ma se scrivo max...uno...l'embolo ti parte subito o resisti un bel 10 secondi?


Max è uno dei pochi personaggi incontrati nei Forum (insieme a Cat) che ho davvero giudicato "sgradevole".
Con lui in effetti sono andato qualche volte oltre le righe, ma in quel caso l'errore è stato mio. Semplicemente gli ho dato corda. col tempo ho capito che non ne valeva la pena e in effetti non mi sono più beccato.
A proposito. Che fine ha fatto? Hanno eletto anche lui alle Europee col PdL?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (30 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> senti ma fai fatica ad arrivarci o cosa? guarda che se ti si può aiutare in qualche maniera, disegni, o quel che desideri, lo si fa eh. basta che chiedi. "mi sono gonfiata come un gorilla quanto tu ti sei gonfiato come un gattino" (dopo che mi hai detto che non l'hai fatto = non mi sono gonfiata neanche io).
> oppure fammi spiegare: vale se tu dici che non ti sei gonfiato, ma non vale se lo dico io?
> non stai mica tanto bene.


Non avrei niente da scrivere..però senza le tue escandescenze non riesco a stare. mi insulti ancora un pò?

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (30 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma secondo me anche se dici minerva parte come un tappo!


Ma non è vero. La Minnie mi fa pure parecchio ridere spesso e volentieri.
Diventa antipatica quando parla di sentimenti. mi ricorderò sempre Capitan Uncino quando scrisse "calda come un pinguino al Polo". altro che Zelig..quell'uomo si che aveva talento!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (30 Giugno 2009)

ma a noi cosa ce ne cala come vivete il forum?


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma non è vero. La Minnie mi fa pure parecchio ridere spesso e volentieri.
> Diventa antipatica quando parla di sentimenti. mi ricorderò sempre Capitan Uncino quando scrisse "calda come un pinguino al Polo". altro che Zelig..quell'uomo si che aveva talento!
> 
> 
> ...


vero.e poi negli ultimi tempi avevamo fatto pace


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero.e poi negli ultimi tempi avevamo fatto pace


vero. era rimasto solo Jago a chiamarti pinguina con qualche sporadico rinforzo di nadamas e babau


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ma a noi cosa ce ne cala come vivete il forum?


quoto la capretta  

	
	
		
		
	


	








ognuno se lo viva un po' come cazzo gli aggrada


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Max è uno dei pochi personaggi incontrati nei Forum (insieme a Cat) che ho davvero giudicato "sgradevole".
> Con lui in effetti sono andato *qualche volte oltre le righe*, ma in quel caso l'errore è stato mio. *Semplicemente gli ho dato corda. col tempo ho capito che non ne valeva la pena e in effetti non mi sono più beccato.*
> A proposito. Che fine ha fatto? Hanno eletto anche lui alle Europee col PdL?
> 
> ...



oltre le righe?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ancora un po' e vi menate!!

ci credo che non ti sei più beccato! si è cancellato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e a me manca  max  tritabal


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oltre le righe??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maxequalcheccosa  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   come lo chiamava caca.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quoto la capretta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo sto dicendo da quando è iniziato sto tred, racchiaccia!


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lo sto dicendo da quando è iniziato sto tred, racchiaccia!


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oltre le righe??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non,no. Ancora prima che sparisse. Ci siamo sopportati come due suocere. Ha provato a punzecchiarmi ancora qualche volta, ma poi ha visto che non replicavo più e ha ripiegato su altri.
Come mai si è cancellato?! Troppi comunisti nel Forum?!

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> maxequalcheccosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caca mi faceva morir dal ridere. Effettivamente in quel forum c'erano personaggi che sapevano scrivere molto bene

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Luglio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non,no. Ancora prima che sparisse. Ci siamo sopportati come due suocere. Ha provato a punzecchiarmi ancora qualche volta, ma poi ha visto che non replicavo più e ha ripiegato su altri.
> Come mai si è cancellato?! *Troppi comunisti nel Forum?!*
> 
> Buscopann



eh si, si vede che tu non sei uno che se la prende...
lanci il sassolino e poi nascondi la mano.
L'hai sempre fatto.
Volemose bene però tu puoi dire tutto quello che ti pare, tanto è virtuale.
Max era uno dei pochi in metro con cui litigavi ma poi ridevi e scherzavi perchè ti porgeva la mano


----------



## brugola (2 Luglio 2009)

FOR PRESIDENT!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> FOR PRESIDENT!!!


esagerata


----------



## brugola (2 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> esagerata


ho sempre avuto un debole per quell'ipodotato


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho sempre avuto un debole per quell'ipodotato
















'starda


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> eh si, si vede che tu non sei uno che se la prende...
> lanci il sassolino e poi nascondi la mano.
> L'hai sempre fatto.
> Volemose bene però tu puoi dire tutto quello che ti pare, tanto è virtuale.
> *Max era uno dei pochi in metro con cui litigavi ma poi ridevi e scherzavi perchè ti porgeva la mano*


Credo (non ne posso essere sicuro perchè non ho una memoria così vasta) di non aver mai riso e scherzato con Max. A volte chiacchierato si, ma riso e scherzato mai. Da quando non litigavamo più non è che avevamo fatto pace. Semplicemente lo ignoravo
Credo (e in questo caso ne sono assolutamente più sicuro) che Max non mi abbia mai porto la mano. Con me era sostanzialmente solito provocare e basta. E io facevo lo stesso con lui.
Per la miseria, più che dire che l'errore l'ho commesso io dandogli corda. Io non ho problemi a dire quando sbaglio. Non li ho mai avuti. Quando non lo faccio è perchè ritengo (anche cocciutamente) di avere ragione. 

Riguardo al fatto che lancio il sassolino e ritraggo la mano ti devo dar torto. Non ho mai ritrattato le cose che ho scritto. Cercato di chiarire si, visto che spesso sono un pò brusco, ma ritrattato mai. Alle volte era chiaro che forse usavo parole che potevano dare adito ad altre interpretazioni e in questi casi ho anche ammesso il mio errore. Se non ricordo male una volta è capitato anche con te.
Non dire cose non vere. Non ho mai cercato di fare quello che lanciava la polemica per poi nascondersi. 

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Luglio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Credo (non ne posso essere sicuro perchè non ho una memoria così vasta) di non aver mai riso e scherzato con Max. A volte chiacchierato si, ma riso e scherzato mai. Da quando non litigavamo più non è che avevamo fatto pace. Semplicemente lo ignoravo
> Credo (e in questo caso ne sono assolutamente più sicuro) che Max non mi abbia mai porto la mano. Con me era sostanzialmente solito provocare e basta. E io facevo lo stesso con lui.
> Per la miseria, più che dire che l'errore l'ho commesso io dandogli corda. Io non ho problemi a dire quando sbaglio. Non li ho mai avuti. Quando non lo faccio è perchè ritengo (anche cocciutamente) di avere ragione.
> 
> ...


vabbè, non ha senso litigare.
Io la vedo diversamente sul virtuale. Non cambia nulla.
Non ho nessun problema neanch'io ad ammettere che sbaglio.
Sbaglio spesso e  altrettanto spesso lo ammetto , se me ne rendo conto


----------



## Old Aleluja (6 Luglio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> l'arroganza...la maleducazione..che paroloni
> 
> Ti faccio degli esempi, così forse ti sembrerà più chiaro:
> 
> ...


mi serve la sestina del superenalotto, che ne dici di lasciare stare 'ste galline e usare i tuoi poteri di paragnosta per fare avere a me ciò a cui ho diritto?


----------



## Bruja (6 Luglio 2009)

*???*



brancoleone ha detto:


> mi serve la sestina del superenalotto, che ne dici di lasciare stare 'ste galline e usare i tuoi poteri di paragnosta per fare avere a me ciò a cui ho diritto?


 
Adesso  un paragnosta?... mah mi sembrava di ricordare altro.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Bruja (6 Luglio 2009)

*Busco e Asudem*

Virtualmente vi conosco da anni, quindi ho titolo per dirlo, stante oltretutto che non ho mai mostrato piaggeria ad entrambi. 
Voi siete certo fra gli utenti più schietti, che non hanno peli sulla lingua e che quel che devono dire lo dicono chiaro.
Che sia poi giusto o meno non discuto e non mi compete, ma il modo é certo trasparente.
Io al tempo ebbi scontri abbastanza forti con Buscopann per questioni concettuali, però ci siamo sempre intesi e raramente fraintesi, ed anche se restiamo su posizioni non sempre allineate, so che é uno di quegli utenti a cui posso permettermi di "girare le spalle" (metaforicamente) senza la minima preoccupazione di trovarmi, rigirandomi qualcosa di ...lanciato.  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Aleluja (6 Luglio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Adesso un paragnosta?... mah mi sembrava di ricordare altro....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mmmmm...c'è qualcosa che dovrei ricordare?


----------



## Bruja (7 Luglio 2009)

*.....*



brancoleone ha detto:


> mmmmm...c'è qualcosa che dovrei ricordare?


Non saprei, comunque non dicono che una cattiva memoria rende più leggera la vita?... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Luglio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non saprei, comunque non dicono che una cattiva memoria rende più leggera la vita?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 io dico che lo sai...ma non importa...
può essere, ma le cose veramente importanti che possono rendere la vita pesante o leggera me li ricordo tutti e bene. per fortuna o per sfortuna a seconda dei casi.


----------

